# ChromeCruiser



## patrick (Dec 9, 2010)

I just "restored" this bike. Its all chrome with hardly any rust. The fenders and wheel set are from a 90's Murray Westport since there were no fenders and the original rims were rusty. Everything else is original for all I know. Its kind of a small frame but rides like new, its now one of my favorites. 
I was wondering if these chrome 60's bikes were rare, and if it is a Western Flyer I just guessed from the grips which said WF.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (May 3, 2011)

looks to be a sears J.C. higgins, a spaceliner or flightliner, I have a spaceliner that I just picked up, have'nt cleaned it yet.


----------



## partsguy (May 4, 2011)

That bike is/was much more rare than a Spaceliner...that is a Huffy silver Jet. Huffy's answer to Murray's long line of chromed up space bikes. I have one that will soon be restored, it is a 1966. I need the horn assembly and the CORRECT rack! You bike would have had a headlight, horn, tailight under the rack, deluxe rack and tank, two tone vinyl seat and the tank, rack, chaingaurd and seat would have been red with white accents.


----------



## partsguy (May 4, 2011)

http://oldroads.com/fdbdown.asp?703


----------



## patrick (May 11, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the info. I did notice an area where there was a decal on the seat tube like your bike.
This one was one of my better scores, since I got it for free. And its a good rider.


----------



## partsguy (May 14, 2011)

You're welcome. But thats not my bike. Mine is a mens, 1966. It has house paint on the chrome I have yet to remove.


----------

